# garage door?



## sungard14 (Sep 6, 2005)

'02+ Altima anybody know how to set the garage door opener on the visor?
thanxs


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

sungard14 said:


> '02+ Altima anybody know how to set the garage door opener on the visor?
> thanxs


directions are in the manual. i know you have to hold the center button down for like 20 seconds to clear. then hold down your opener button for a few seconds and then it should be set. i dont have a garage though so i never set it.
if you need me to, ill email you the manual page


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

here, i found the page:


----------



## sungard14 (Sep 6, 2005)

thanks a bunch i got it now. who'd a thunk it looking the owners manuel.


----------

